# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Κατάργηση Υπηρεσίας 'Advice of Charge'

## gravis

Αυτο το διάβασα και το μεταφέρω απο το oteshop.gr

"Ο ΟΤΕ ενημερώνει τους χρήστες της Συμπληρωματικής Υπηρεσίας Πληροφορίες Χρέωσης (Advice of Charge) των ISDN συνδέσεων, ατελούς χρέωσης, ότι η παροχή της υπηρεσίας διακόπτεται από 01/09/06.

Ο εμπλουτισμός των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών και οι τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις στην τηλεφωνία έχουν οδηγήσει σε αποκλίσεις των εμφανιζόμενων χρεώσεων στην υπηρεσία Advice of Charge των ISDN συνδέσεων, από τις πραγματικές. Οι αποκλίσεις αυτές γίνονται εντονότερες σε κλήσεις που αφορούν αριθμούς με ενεργοποιημένη φορητότητα και κλήσεις των οποίων οι χρεώσεις διαφοροποιούνται ανάλογα με τη διάρκειά τους.

Μετά από αυτό ο ΟΤΕ με σεβασμό στο καταναλωτικό κοινό και συνεπής πάντα στις υποχρεώσεις του, για τους λόγους που προαναφέραμε, δεν θα παρέχει πλέον την υπηρεσία 'Advice of Charge'."


- Κρίμα, και ηταν μια απο τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες του ISDN, τωρα πραγματικά δεν βρίσκω κατι αλλο που να αξίζει στο ISDN, γιατι πλέον σχεδον ολα παρέχονται και στο PSTN.

----------


## manoulamou

H απολυτα ψηφιακη γραμμη απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος,
η δωρεαν αναγνωριση κλησης
και η δευτερη τηλεφωνικηγραμμη/φαξ?

----------

